
Show HN: Cryptofinancial banking built on traditional financial values - Qasaur
http://trovard.com
======
fiatjaf
I like this long-form letter and the sober design, but isn't "one hundred
percent reserve cryptocurrency depository institution, with regular balance
sheet disclosures, comprehensive operational reports, instant interaccount
transfers, personal client relationships, and support for most major
cryptocurrencies and digital assets" what most exchanges already provide (at
least allegedly)? Isn't this all that is needed for your institution to be
target of a million hackers?

~~~
jaaames
Check out "bitfinexed" on Twitter and Medium.

Global crypto markets are about to collapse, Mt Gox 2.0 style.

Get your popcorn ready.

------
Rainymood
An "About" section would be nice. Banking is based around opacity and trust.
There is little of both here, except for quite some opacity.

~~~
Qasaur
Absolutely - the current site is just a placeholder until the main site is
launched, and I figured that it is better to be concise and explain what
Trovard is trying to do instead of detailing a lot of background information
(since the purpose is just to register peoples interest).

